# Club Stogie members at SoCal Ocho roll call



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok guys,

A bunch of the regulars gathered on the patio last night & the keepers of the food would like to know how many qualified CS members we should expect to attend SoCal MegaHerf 8.

We dont want to have more food then whats needed, but definetly dont want to caught with less than whats needed either.

Thanks in advance. 

PPP


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I would like to be added to the list, please.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Are you kidding? 
I will be there!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Are you kidding?
> I will be there!


I just talked with the boss, your not invited

Rob:w


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

gorob23 said:


> I just talked with the boss, your not invited
> Rob:w


:r im in...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm in and bringing BeerBob...........


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm so there.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Would my sheep count? She doesnt eat much.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm in! :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Subpoenaed to a murder trial on Thur. and Fri, looks like SoCal 9 for me.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Subpoenaed to a murder trial on Thur. and Fri, looks like SoCal 9 for me.


Sorry to read this bro.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

seagarsmoker said:


> Sorry to read this bro.


Not as sorry as I am to say it Jody!


----------



## Ralphanator (Dec 6, 2003)

:tu I'm In but I don't eat much so don't order any extra food for me!


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

gorob23 said:


> I just talked with the boss, your not invited
> 
> Rob:w


dooood, you know Bruce Springsteen?

Im pretty sure I'll be there. I'm bringing PNooon with me.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

soulskater said:


> dooood, you know Bruce Springsteen?
> 
> Im pretty sure I'll be there. I'm bringing PNooon with me.


Thanks, Jesse. Rob will be lucky to find his way out of Manhattan Beach.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

im going tooo:tu and +1 maybe 2


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

In there like swimwear... but I'm sure I only count for like 1/2


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm still looking for references... I would love to attend and I have some RA 898's for trade if you give me a reference!!! 

Please PM me if you can help me out... 

Thanks.......

:w:w


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

thschrminm said:


> I'm still looking for references... I would love to attend and I have some RA 898's for trade if you give me a reference!!!
> 
> Please PM me if you can help me out...
> 
> Thanks.......


Jose - PM sent.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Subpoenaed to a murder trial on Thur. and Fri, looks like SoCal 9 for me.


That's a shame, Tom.

I'll be there--30 days and counting!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

croatan said:


> That's a shame, Tom.
> 
> I'll be there--30 days and counting!


Tell me about, I am majorly bummed James....hope the murder trial goes well, or it will be even more upsetting.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Tell me about, I am majorly bummed James....hope the murder trial goes well, or it will be even more upsetting.


I guess a lawyer's note won't get you out of it, huh? 

Dang doctors get to have all the fun.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

croatan said:


> I guess a lawyer's note won't get you out of it, huh?
> 
> Dang doctors get to have all the fun.


Nah, my "lawyer's note" is signed by the Cook County SA's office and a Judge...I'm screwed. :hn


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

thschrminm said:


> I'm still looking for references... I would love to attend and I have some RA 898's for trade if you give me a reference!!!
> 
> Please PM me if you can help me out...
> 
> ...


you needed references for last years herf. nobody said anything about it for this years herf... well anybody that matters. besides, youre gonna have to offer something better than those RA 898's, some dodo gave me one on Saturday at The Patio and it sucked.


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

soulskater said:


> you needed references for last years herf. nobody said anything about it for this years herf... well anybody that matters. besides, youre gonna have to offer something better than those RA 898's, some dodo gave me one on Saturday at The Patio and it sucked.


Guys..... I got my reference from GOROB23 and CIGARFLIP already.....

Thanks fellas!!!!!

Kind of weird that you guys are having the multi-day HERFS in Bakersfield this year but oh well...... 

Soulskater..... These references were easy.... All it took was a pair of autographed John Stockton shorts and two new studded leather leashes for walking dogs for the 2 members of the patio that are giving me the referrals!!! :r

My advice to you on the RA 898's..... Stay away from DODO's at herfs, there usually MEXICAN and they tend to gift out ecstasy-laced smokes to unsuspecting victims.....


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm gonna try & make it guys, it depends how my back is
I tweaked it pretty bad last week & I've got another 2 weeks here in NZ before I can see my doctor back in San Diego


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

We'll I was going to show up for this blessed event............that is until I heard that "thschrm_douchebag" was comin'


:bn


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

Last year was great, and so far my schedule looks clear, so I'm in!


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

thschrminm said:


> Guys..... I got my reference from GOROB23 and CIGARFLIP already.....


Really? You chose the wrong references. Now it's gonna cost you a Seleccion Suprema to get in.:r


----------



## Dr. Dan (May 31, 2006)

Looks like I'm going to be in Philadelphia that weekend. 

Ya'll have fun now, hear? :u


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> im going tooo:tu and +1 maybe 2


Count me in too.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Subpoenaed to a murder trial on Thur. and Fri, looks like SoCal 9 for me.


Tom, you will be missed. So wanted to herf with you again.

Count me in for sure! I'll eat Ralphie's leftovers.....I'm dieting :r


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

ttt


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

poker said:


> ttt


tell me about it...


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

Va pa'rriba!!!

By the way please count me+2 guests for the main days.... Fri+Sat!!! :tu


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

Top for the slow folks


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

top...


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Add 1 more......a friend of mine who is a CS member who never posts is coming too.


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

Deem said:


> Add 1 more......a friend of mine who is a CS member who never posts is coming too.


if he comes, you cant.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

soulskater said:


> if he comes, you cant.


JessieMcBessie, I guess it's a good thing you don't know who he is then :tg :r


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

Deem said:


> JessieMcBessie, I guess it's a good thing you don't know who he is then :tg :r


well, then neither of you should come.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

to the top


----------

